
Measure Seventy-Five Times, Cut Once: Further Blood Glucose Meter Testing - ndonnellan
https://medium.com/@chrishannemann/measure-seventy-five-times-cut-once-further-blood-glucose-meter-testing-9e769a853710
======
a3n
I went in to my endodoc one day, and told her that I had just previously
measured at home, so I could compare my reading with her better reading. She
said "these things are +/\- 20% at best, just watch your trend and don't worry
about the actual measurements."

